# Dei's Bomb Site~



## Dei (Mar 18, 2012)

_What I do~_​
Avatars
Sigs
Trans
Banners
Sets​

_Rules~_

Must have 200 posts
Rep and Cred
Please make sure the stock is decent quality
Disable signatures

_Request format~_
Type: xxxx
Stock: xxxx
Border: xxxx
Size: xxxx
Effects: xxxx
(gifs) Video: xxxx
(gifs) Time: xx:xx


_Worker~_
Aiyanah


_Examples Deiboom~_​
*Spoiler*: __ 














_Examples Aiyanah~_​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 18, 2012)

Goodness  Good luck! 
Willrequestsoon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 18, 2012)

*Reserved!!!*


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I shall be your Shop's First 
*Type:* Set
*Border:* Black/White
*Size:* Senior Avi-150x150 Sig-450 x 370
*Effects:* Pretty stuff 
*Text:* Are you some sort of idiot
*Stock:* (Can work with any that works)


----------



## Dei (Mar 18, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im on it ~


----------



## Dei (Mar 18, 2012)

_Ino Yamanaka~_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2012)

That set is the bomb, yo.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 21, 2012)

wad get out teh shop  **


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2012)

I just want to wish you luck with the shop guwres

Also I see you used that stock I gave you Aiyanah


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 22, 2012)

I just want a border for these:

Avatar 

Sig


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Avy 



Sig


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2012)

_Sphyer~_


----------



## Motochika (Mar 26, 2012)

I would like to request I gif avy and sig.

Avy:Starting time 3:15-3-18 (Really I just want the spinning light that he's producing). Size 125x125 under 100kib with a gold border.

Sig: Time 3:16-3:25, Size:350x170 & Gold Border

Thank you message me should anything arise.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not able to record that video. Could you find another one perhaps? :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 27, 2012)

For future gif requests in case I can't record the video from the internet please tell me the episode and show just in case.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2012)

Type: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150

Type: Sig
Stock: 

I'll leave the details on style and such up to you, as, well, you're probably more creative with that kind of stuff, and, after looking at the examples, pretty sure it'll be great either way.
If the stocks aren't good enough, just let me know, I have a couple other options as back ups.

Thanks!


----------



## Dei (Mar 27, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Type: Avy
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> 
> ...



_SilverCross~_


----------



## Motochika (Mar 27, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> For future gif requests in case I can't record the video from the internet please tell me the episode and show just in case.



Okay here is the episode and another source.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2012)

Request, please. 


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border and Effects: Up to you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 28, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Effects: red/black colored; make her eyes red?
Text: none

Thanks!


----------



## Kek (Mar 29, 2012)

Could I get a trans set of this? Just the two dragons in the foreground, not the shadows for the sig. And could I also have a thin black border around it? And an avy of the top shadow's face please.


----------



## Dei (Mar 29, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Request, please.
> 
> 
> Set
> ...



Im on it~



Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: dotted
> ...



Im on it~



Kek said:


> Could I get a trans set of this? Just the two dragons in the foreground, not the shadows for the sig. And could I also have a thin black border around it? And an avy of the top shadow's face please.



Aiyanah will get to your request.


----------



## Dei (Mar 29, 2012)

_Basilikos~_?





_Vampire Princess~_


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Basilikos~_?


Glorious. 

Simply glorious.

Thank you. I'll have to visit this shop again in the future. 

I will definitely wear this in a few days.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 31, 2012)

For those who didn't know I also do trans. :33


----------



## Aries (Apr 1, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stocks: 


Effects: red/blue colored
Text: Heart Knights vs Trollbeard Pirates

you know what to do dei. i have faith in you


----------



## Dei (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll get on it in the morning~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 3, 2012)

~Kyo~


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 3, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> ~Kyo~




You already know what I asked for in your VM's so, again thanks erio. Im planning to use the set here on NF for a while since the owner of the main request thread I asked for the doing the MAIN transparency set I wanted, is very busy and has alot of requests to do before mines. Normally I wouldnt making requests like this but, its gonna be a bit before I get a new comp so I can reinstall ps on it :/ - so im stuck doing this. This one lysandra made me Im going to be using on another forum which I told her im going to link her my profile showing I gave her credit. Anyway Ill give you credit as soon as your fully done with this. (thats if you decide to honor the little things I wanted, if not like I said Ill try to get something up myself, when I go to the school lab tomorrow)

Also I cant rep for the next 24 hours so Ill rep you tomorrow, but ill definately cred you as soon as your done.


----------



## Kek (Apr 3, 2012)

Just wondering, but has Aiyanah started on my request? I don't mean to be impatient, but she hasn't posted anything about it and its been 5-6 days. 
And if no one has started it, you can just disregard the request.


----------



## Dei (Apr 3, 2012)

Kek said:


> Just wondering, but has Aiyanah started on my request? I don't mean to be impatient, but she hasn't posted anything about it and its been 5-6 days.



I handed it over to Erio if it's not done by tommorow I will take care of it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 5, 2012)

Make me an avatar and signature of this one~
style and size is up to you~


----------



## Dei (Apr 7, 2012)

As im quite busy atm, requests might take longer than usual so be patient~

_CR~_


_Ivy~_


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello there, asking for deiboom to finish my request since erio has been busy lately, I had originally pm'd him this: He did the sig, so dei can you please finish the avi D: ? I cant do it myself unfortunately since I still dont have a readily available computer aside from the school lab that can run ps. I just got my shitty netbook im typing on right now lol.



> Originally Posted by ~Kyo~
> Could you make me a GIF set from this:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Hello there, asking for deiboom to finish my request since erio has been busy lately, I had originally pm'd him this: He did the sig, so dei can you please finish the avi D: ? I cant do it myself unfortunately since I still dont have a readily available computer aside from the school lab that can run ps. I just got my shitty netbook im typing on right now lol.



Im sorry but I can't do that request. I don't have any experience with gifs, I can only resize and crop them. Hopefully Erio will be back soon.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 8, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> _Ivy~_



Amazing set..
You even made the background purple and it totally exceed my expectations~

Great job

I need to spread first before I can rep you again though... :/


----------



## Dei (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you liked it~


----------



## Sera (Apr 9, 2012)

Can I have an avatar from  please? :33 Thanks.


----------



## Dei (Apr 9, 2012)

Sera said:


> Can I have an avatar from  please? :33 Thanks.



Here you go~


----------



## Death Note (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to request a set today.

Avatar Size:  150x150

Stock: 

On the Sig could I get the text "Hibari Kyoya" 

Other than that, do whatever you want with it!  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Deiboom 
 was one of your examples in the OP so i was hoping it was still available for taking; if it is then can i get it as an ava in a 125X125 and 150X150 size with a white then black border with no effects since it seems fine as it is


if it's not available then to anyone who can do it can i get  as a transparent sig focusing only on Madara of course

please and thank you


----------



## Sera (Apr 10, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Here you go~



Thank you! I will wear it soon.


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

Death Note said:


> I am going to request a set today.
> 
> Avatar Size:  150x150
> 
> ...



Aiyanah is working on your request~



The Flying Chuck said:


> @ Deiboom
> was one of your examples in the OP so i was hoping it was still available for taking; if it is then can i get it as an ava in a 125X125 and 150X150 size with a white then black border with no effects since it seems fine as it is
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry but I can't give you the avy in the examples as it was made for another user. Made two avatars for you though that are quite similar so I hope you can find some use of them. Also had to crop the sig you requested as the parts with the smoke didn't look good. In the future if you request a trans or sig could you please try to find a stock with a higher resolution/quality as it's easier to work with.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Im sorry but I can't give you the avy in the examples as it was made for another user. Made two avatars for you though that are quite similar so I hope you can find some use of them. Also had to crop the sig you requested as the parts with the smoke didn't look good. In the future if you request a trans or sig could you please try to find a stock with a higher resolution/quality as it's easier to work with.



THANK YOU!! THEY'RE  !! will wear the avas & sigs soon 

and oh, i thought the quality was good enough, how do can i tell if it's a high enough resolution??


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> THANK YOU!! THEY'RE  !! will wear the avas & sigs soon
> 
> and oh, i thought the quality was good enough, how do can i tell if it's a high enough resolution??



Usually you can zoom in thats a good way to determine it, it worked but I prefer to work with higher resolutions. Also no need to worry about occasionally forgetting to turn of the sig, Im not that picky about it.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2012)

Death Note:


----------



## Death Note (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you! I love it.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 11, 2012)

Type: Ava
Stock: 
Border: None
Size: 150x150

Come at me, Dei.


----------



## Dei (Apr 11, 2012)

Vocal Violence said:


> Type: Ava
> Stock:
> Border: None
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Here ya go


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2012)

Canceling my request ~

Two weeks and half a dozen skips. Will try this shop again another time. Sorry.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 13, 2012)

Deiboom:


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Dei (Apr 14, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Deiboom:
> 
> 
> Set
> ...



Will get to it~


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 14, 2012)

Dei-kun  


Type: Ava
Stocks:    
Border: None
Size: 150x150


----------



## Dei (Apr 14, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Deiboom:
> 
> 
> Set
> ...



​


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 15, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> ​


Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Vice (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey, need four banners made:

1. The Anti-Itachi Fanclub
2. Members
3. Banners
4. Alliances

As far as font, effects and what-not are concerned, I leave that up to you. Just request that the first one is larger than the other three and that they follow the same basic format.

Thanks.


----------



## Dei (Apr 15, 2012)

Vice said:


> Hey, need four banners made:
> 
> 1. The Anti-Itachi Fanclub
> 2. Members
> ...



As it's 4 request it might take sometime to get done, could you link me to a desired stock as I don't think the Itachi fanart I got is something you'd like to have in a anti-itachi FC.


----------



## Vice (Apr 15, 2012)

Any chance you could simply put the text on an abstract background like this?



Also, let's change "Alliances" to "Miscellaneous".


----------



## Dei (Apr 15, 2012)

Sure I got a couple of abstract stocks I could use.


----------



## Vice (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome, looking forward to it. Credit will be provided.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey there Dei, I would like transparencies for these two images:


Remove everything but the kid holding the sword. Please make sure to include his shadow and the sword's lace in the finished product. 


The character in the top panel.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 15, 2012)

Vice said:


> Hey, need four banners made:
> 
> 1. The Anti-Itachi Fanclub
> 2. Members
> ...





Vice said:


> Any chance you could simply put the text on an abstract background like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, let's change "Alliances" to "Miscellaneous".


this has been passsed on to me cause dei is a lazy bastard 
will do :33


----------



## Dei (Apr 17, 2012)

*VV~*


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 17, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> *VV~*



Thanks, Dei-kun. pek


----------



## Dei (Apr 19, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Hey there Dei, I would like transparencies for these two images:
> 
> 
> Remove everything but the kid holding the sword. Please make sure to include his shadow and the sword's lace in the finished product.
> ...


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2012)

Magnificent, good work


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2012)

Type:set
Stock: 
Border:solid
Size: senior
Effects:up to you


----------



## Motive (Apr 21, 2012)

Type: Set

Border: Whatever looks best
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever looks best


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 22, 2012)

Make it Kawaii and Scary 
Avy-
Sig-


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Type:set
> Stock:
> Border:solid
> Size: senior
> Effects:up to you


----------



## Imagine (Apr 23, 2012)

Deiboom said:


>



Looks great thanks.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi! Could someone make a pretty, sparkly set for me using this:



Could you put my name on it somewhere, please? Everything else I leave to whoever makes it. Thanks!


----------



## Vice (Apr 25, 2012)

Vice said:


> Hey, need four banners made:
> 
> 1. The Anti-Itachi Fanclub
> 2. Members
> ...





Vice said:


> Any chance you could simply put the text on an abstract background like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, let's change "Alliances" to "Miscellaneous".



Been about ten days, just checking the status of this.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2012)

Vice said:


> Been about ten days, just checking the status of this.



Heard aiyanah had done 3 of them done, been pestering him to get it done. If it's not done by friday I'll finish it myself, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2012)

Motive said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Border: Whatever looks best
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Whatever looks best








Raven Rider said:


> Make it Kawaii and Scary









FoxxyKat said:


> Hi! Could someone make a pretty, sparkly set for me using this:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you put my name on it somewhere, please? Everything else I leave to whoever makes it. Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 25, 2012)

Dei said:


>


Wow, that was quick. I love it, but could you change the 'C' in my name to a 'K', please?


----------



## Motive (Apr 26, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 27, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Arigatou Dei-kun


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 27, 2012)

Transparency request:
Stock: 

Note: I only want the guy with the white hair transed and the size kept it's original form.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Can I have my name on this one? And a pretty blurry background if possible. Tnx


----------



## Dei (Apr 28, 2012)

_Vice~_










I'll get to the other requests soon~


----------



## Vice (Apr 28, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Vice~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Dei (May 1, 2012)

Aiyanah is working on your request atm foxxy(hopefully).

_jNdee~_


_Spartan~_



Aiyanah is working on your request atm foxxy(hopefully).


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 1, 2012)

Type: Banner
Stock: 
Border: Solid black border
Size: 993 x 378
Effects: Anything you think fits.  Also, please add "Batman: Gotham City Legends."  Thanks!


----------



## Bleach (May 2, 2012)

*Signature Request*
*Stock:*
*Size:* Senior
*Other:* It'd be nice if you could make it simplistic as possible :3

Thanks


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2012)

Deiboom 

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Border: Solid

Effects: I dont know just make it look badass


----------



## Dei (May 2, 2012)

_Bleach~_




_ImagineBreakr~_




_Kyuujin~_


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2012)

Looks amazing will rep once my 24 is over.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 3, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Bleach~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect!  Thanks, Dei!


----------



## Sphyer (May 3, 2012)

I want you to trans Stein and Rael.
 Basically so it's just only Stein stepping on Rael only and make sure to color in the part of Steins leg that is blocked by the text bubble.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 3, 2012)

I want to request a forum banner

Size-900px ? 300px
Text-Bumps Wonderland
Stock- or 

But I want it to match the skin so if you can do the request let me know and ill PM you the link to see the skin
also tell me if you want a better stock


----------



## Dei (May 3, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I want to request a forum banner
> 
> Size-900px ? 300px
> Text-Bumps Wonderland
> ...



Stocks work, pm me the skin~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 3, 2012)

PMed


----------



## Krippy (May 3, 2012)

I got a set request....

Type: set
Stock: 
ava: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







sig:
Border: dotted
Size: junior
Effects: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



badassss. Try to make them match somehow.
On the sig, put "you do this shit for money" across the top,
and "I do this shit for fun" at the bottom. 
any font is fine.



worker: anybody

Thanks alot!!


----------



## Oturan (May 3, 2012)

requesting set
stock: 
borders: black and white dotted
ava: junior
sig: 400x225
text: Believe it


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2012)

Dei said:


> _Bleach~_



Thanks! Will rep and cred


----------



## Dei (May 5, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I want you to trans Stein and Rael.
> Basically so it's just only Stein stepping on Rael only and make sure to color in the part of Steins leg that is blocked by the text bubble.







^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I want to request a forum banner
> 
> Size-900px ? 300px
> Text-Bumps Wonderland
> ...





Will get to the rest later tonight.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2012)

Its amazing and it matches the skin perfect 

 I love you and will request again sir
Rep+


----------



## Sera (May 5, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:
Avatar~ 
Signature~ 
Effects: Something like these:
[sp]

[/sp]
Other notes: Could you put your name on the bottom of the sig?

Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (May 5, 2012)

Worker: Dei
Type: Set

Sizes: Senior and special avatar
Border: None
Effects: something romantic?
And have the avatar on the woman and the hand, please.


----------



## Dei (May 6, 2012)

xKantStopx said:


> I got a set request....
> 
> Type: set
> Stock:
> ...









Oturan said:


> requesting set
> stock:
> borders: black and white dotted
> ava: junior
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (May 6, 2012)

Ok, I've got a request for Dei.


Avatar
Senior sized (a 150x200 version too, please)
Effects: Up to you. They don't have to be elaborate.
Border: Whichever you think looks best.
Stock:


----------



## Oturan (May 6, 2012)

thanks! I like it


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2012)

Deiboom 

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Avatar:

Sig:   

Border: Solid

Effects: Whatever you like

Text: ShiShi SonSon

Note:If you could remove the image in the top right corner in the sig link that would be great to.


----------



## Dei (May 8, 2012)

Sera said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Avatar~
> Signature~
> ...











Hollow'd Heart said:


> Worker: Dei
> Type: Set
> 
> Sizes: Senior and special avatar
> ...









Basilikos said:


> Ok, I've got a request for Dei.
> 
> 
> Avatar
> ...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 8, 2012)

2 icon requests and an Avy sir

Icons (2) one just resized 

Size-50x50
Re-size and recolor to match this blue 

(2) one just resized 

Size-50x50
Re-size and recolor to purple


Avatar
150x200
not alot of effects


----------



## Basilikos (May 8, 2012)

Dei said:


>


Splendid! 

Thank you.


----------



## Sera (May 9, 2012)

Thank you, but I meant put your name on the sig in small letters.


----------



## Dei (May 9, 2012)

Sera said:


> Thank you, but I meant put your name on the sig in small letters.



Sorry my bad, want me to remake it without the name?


----------



## Sera (May 9, 2012)

If that's not too much trouble.  Thanks.


----------



## Dei (May 9, 2012)

Sera said:


> If that's not too much trouble.  Thanks.



No worries~


----------



## The Weeknd (May 9, 2012)

Request format~
Type: Set, make sure it looks Rukia's or mine but make it a bit more epic.
Stock: 
Border: 2 pix inside black
Size: 500x450
Effects: put splatter brushes, and on top of those have the text "TittyNipple" with a bar in the side that says "One man titty"


----------



## Dei (May 9, 2012)

I will get the current requests done by the start of the weekend as im busy quite busy atm.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 10, 2012)

Transparancy request:
Stock: 

Notes: I would like for my request to retain it's original size please, and focus only on the one with the white hair holding the sword.


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2012)

_ImagineBreakr~_




_Vegeta~_




_Spartan~_


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2012)

Dei said:


> _ImagineBreakr~_



Deiboom you are GAWD


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Request format~
> Type: Set, make sure it looks Rukia's or mine but make it a bit more epic.
> Stock:
> Border: 2 pix inside black
> ...






I did take the liberty to change the size as there was no where to get it to look good in that dimension.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 12, 2012)

Thank's Dei.


----------



## Ghost (May 13, 2012)

Hey, could you make a banner for my FC of this?


----------



## Dei (May 13, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Hey, could you make a banner for my FC of this?



If you happen to have a larger version that would be great but I think I can figure something out. What size do you want and what text?


----------



## Karyuu (May 14, 2012)

Requesting a enma avy :3


Type: Avatar
Size: 150x200 & 150x300 (if possible ^^)
Effects: Up to you. 
Border: Whichever you think looks best.
Stock: 
 
Thanks & rep in advance.


----------



## Dei (May 14, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> Requesting a enma avy :3
> 
> 
> Type: Avatar
> ...



The rules do state you need to have over 200 posts but I'll make an exception this time.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 14, 2012)

Slight Banner
Transpere peter  
Text-Listing of Affiliates

Avy :3
Size: 150x200 & 
Effects: Up to you but nothing bright
Border: Whichever you think looks best.
Stock:


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Dei (May 14, 2012)

Will get the current requests done on wednesday~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2012)

- stock

make fully transparent

*do not resize* .. or if possible 2 versions - non-resized and one that'll fit in a Senior sig


----------



## Basilikos (May 15, 2012)

Dei


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border and Effects: Up to you.
Notes: Try to avoid cutting out too much from the original picture as much as possible. Though if you deem it necessary, feel free to cut out some from the left and right sides and/or the bottom. Cutting out parts to the point where the image looks something like  or  would be fine, for example. You get the idea.


----------



## Yagura (May 16, 2012)

_Set Request._

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Senior.  

*Avatar*: One of Samus (blonde girl) and another of Master chief (crying green armor guy). 

*Set*:  The entirety of the stock, but at a rule abiding size.

Nothing too elaborate. A dotted border for both the ava and sig would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Kusa (May 16, 2012)

Set
Senior size
Stock 
Border and Effects: Up to you.


Thank you in advence.


----------



## Bitty (May 16, 2012)

can you just make this trans..

please & thanks


----------



## Deathgun (May 16, 2012)

*Set request.*

*Size: Senior *




*Note:* since the avy already has borders in a way no need to add them, but if you can could you change the colors into gold like this: 

You may decide what to do with the sig.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2012)

Senior Set Request

Borders: Your Choice
Design: Your Choice
Text: Black Unicorn


----------



## Anybody (May 16, 2012)

Transparency request

Stock: 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dei (May 17, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> Requesting a enma avy :3
> 
> 
> Type: Avatar
> ...


 



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Slight Banner
> Transpere peter
> Text-Listing of Affiliates
> 
> ...



What size you want the banner in? 





Super Goob said:


>






I will get to the rest of the requests throughout the day.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 17, 2012)

try 370px ? 359px


----------



## jNdee~ (May 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sig and Ava please

Can I have a better background for the Sig, and my name on it


----------



## Grand Cross (May 19, 2012)

Hi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Set
Stock: 
Avi sizes: Size: 150x170, 100x100 and 170x220
Sig size: Whatever looks best
Sig Text: "In damnation, crucified and tortured, 
Our spirits guide us through the hymn to our immortality.

Other: The sig needs to evoke sadness. The words should be in stanza-form instead of prose. The avi can be whatever you think looks best. I'm not that artsy 




Thank you!


----------



## Dei (May 19, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^


Fluttershy


Basilikos




Yagura




Couldn't get masterchief as the size of the stock was to small.


Chocilla




8Bit Dreamz


----------



## Dei (May 19, 2012)

Deathgun




Legend




Anybody



[SIZE="4"RajinFlare[/SIZE]
Your stock has been rejected for poor quality, feel free to make another request if you want.


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2012)

Dei said:


> Basilikos


Superb. 

Thanks.


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Dei.


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2012)

Dei said:


> Deathgun



Thanks my friend.


----------



## Kusa (May 20, 2012)

Dei said:


> Chocilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2012)

Hey Dei, could I get a set out of this?

Just do whatever you like with it.


----------



## Ghost (May 22, 2012)

Stock: 

Request: Set. Ava 150 x 150 and sig could be smaller than the stock.


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2012)

Worker: Dei
Type: Set

Sizes: Senior sig and 2 special avatars, 2 senior avatars as well
Border: Dotted? Anything you think looks best
Effects: something cute?
And have the avatar(s) on both of the couples, if you can. (couple dressed as bears, and the younger dressed as a rabbit and baby leopard)
And sorry if the stock isn't very HQ. It's the only one i could find.


----------



## Syko (May 23, 2012)

_*Type*_: Avatar, Signature
*Stock/Video*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zldPXD4lu6g/TNYsXOTboXI/AAAAAAAAABk/sUKbkiYlAFY/s1600/wuxia_weaponmaster.png



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mmobomb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/forsaken-world-1.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.legamer.com/wp-content/uploads/jade_screen06.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mmocraze.com/wp-content/gallery/ether-saga-odyssey/ESO_Re-Launch_Screeen-3.jpeg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.gamersbin.com/attachments/f137/12734d1326586941-war-immortals-duelist.jpg



*Size*: As it pleases you ( might ask a resize though ) 
_*Border*_: As it pleases you
_*Effects*_: As it pleases you
_*Text*_: [*B*]aSH
VGN Owner
<3 Reimi
*Other Info*: I really like the signatures where it is squared off but have the images bursting out of the square. I also like animations ,if you like you can do some.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Dei (May 23, 2012)

Sorry for taking long time with the requests atm, by the end of this week things should start moving alot faster.



Kisabuna said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Anybody (May 23, 2012)

Dei said:


> Anybody



Thanks


----------



## Chibason (May 23, 2012)

@Dei- Bro, I love that set you did for Chocilla


----------



## Dei (May 24, 2012)

Chibason said:


> @Dei- Bro, I love that set you did for Chocilla



Thanks Chibabro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

- stock

make fully transparent (keep the existing shadows)

*do not resize* 

thank you


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2012)

Avatar request

Stock:


----------



## Grand Cross (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Dei!



Dei said:


> Sorry for taking long time with the requests atm, by the end of this week things should start moving alot faster.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 


Border: Anything that looks good
Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Other Info: A gothic romance background


----------



## jNdee~ (May 25, 2012)

Sig
Stock

400x250 please with a quote "One more fuckin' love song I'll be sick" and some kewl effects
Thanks


----------



## Dei (May 26, 2012)

Flow





Shirosaki





Hollow'd Heart


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2012)

Dei said:


> Hollow'd Heart



It's perfect. Let me spread rep and rep you again.


----------



## Dei (May 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> - stock
> 
> make fully transparent (keep the existing shadows)
> 
> ...






Syko said:


> _*Type*_: Avatar, Signature
> *Stock/Video*:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry rejecting this, it's to much of a pain. 



Korra said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Stock:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)

thanks, repped


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

150x200

and if you could transpere him, do it 

Rep+ : D


----------



## Kusa (May 27, 2012)

Type: Set
 Stock :
Size: What you think fits the best
Effect : what you like


----------



## Oturan (May 27, 2012)

requestingt set
stock: 
ava: junior/preferably of naruto
borders: black and white dotted


----------



## Ace (May 27, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Thanks you.


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2012)

*{Request Type}* - Set
*{Worker}* - Dei
*{Stock}* - Avatar~/Signature~
*{Size}* - Junior
*{Border}* - Round 
*{Effects}* - Whatever looks best
*{Text}* - N/A
*{Additional Info}* - Could you get rid of the text and speech bubbles for the sig?


----------



## Dei (May 28, 2012)

Will try to manage all the current requests in the morning once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## αce (May 28, 2012)

Santi sent me.

Sig: Dotted border please. Do anything else you want with it.


Avatar: Senior Size. Dotted Border. Do whatever.


----------



## urca (May 28, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:
Border: None
Size: (I won't lie to you,i'm sorta confused about the senior/junior stuff since i don't know which one i am,but i guess i'm a junior,so junior)
Effects: The design should have some silver and bright blue and other colors if you want to use,i trust your sense of designing :33
Thanks in advance


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2012)

You're not a senior until you hit 1000 posts, so yeah, you chose correctly with junior.


----------



## urca (May 28, 2012)

? said:


> You're not a senior until you hit 1000 posts, so yeah, you chose correctly with junior.



thank you sir


----------



## Dei (May 29, 2012)

VoDe said:


> *Type:* Avatar & Profile Picture
> *Worker:* Dei
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Rejected           .


----------



## Dei (May 29, 2012)

Raijin Flare




^Vegeta^Two^



Chocilla


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 30, 2012)

Type: Avatar and Sig
Stock: Avatar: Sig: 
Border: Avatar: none sig: rounded
Size: Avatar: 150x150 Sig: not picky with this, so whatever works best.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kusa (May 30, 2012)

@ Dei





> Chocilla



Thank you so much man.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 1, 2012)

Dei 

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size : Senoir

Effects: Up to you


----------



## Dei (Jun 2, 2012)

Will finish the current requests, then I will be closing the shop for 1-3 weeks.


----------

